# WoW Witze/Flirt-Sprücheliste



## MrMilz (6. April 2007)

Hier mal das Ergebnis von 5h Arbeit, um mal endlich ne allgemeine Liste mit allen ingame Witzen und Flirtsprüchen zu haben:

*Allianz*
Menschen
Männlich
Witze:
"Wie versteckt sich ein Tauren im Kirschbaum? Er malt seine Hufe rot an."
"Kommt ein Ork mit nem Papagei auf der Schulter in ne Bar. Sagt der Schankkellner: Wo habt ihr den denn her? Sagt der Papagei: Durotar, die gibts da überall."
"Gebt mir Deckung! Ich muss hinter nen Baum strullen."
"Kommt ein Mann zu mir und sagt: Tja, manchmal verliert man eben. Sag ich: So ist es. Und manchmal gewinnen die anderen."
"Treffen sich zwei Fische. Sagt der eine: Hi. Darauf der andere ganz erschrocken: Wo?"
"Also ich hab da ne Idee für nen tollen Film. Es geht um zwei Gnome, die einen Armreif der Macht finden und in der brennenden Steppe in den Kessel werfen müssen. Die beiden bilden die Bruderschaft des Armreifs. Unterwegs treffen sie einen Murloc namens Gottum und neun Armreifmonster. Man könnte einen Dreiteiler mit dem Titel: Der Herr des Armreifes daraus machen. Der Erste könnte DIe Armreif-Gefährten heißen, der Zweite: der Türme Zwei und als krönenden Abschulss: Hey, der König ist wieder da."

Flirten:
"Seid ihr müde? In meinen Träumen folgt ihr mir nämlich schon den ganzen Tag."
"Wie geht's denn so?"
"Wenn ich sagen würde: Euer Körper ist göttlich, würdet ihr mich dafür festnageln?"
"Hey, Törtchen."
"Was ist euer Sternzeichen?"
"Man sieht euer Etikett. Drauf steht: Made in Heaven."

Weiblich
Witze:
"Warum glaubt eigentlich jeder automatisch, dass ich Schneidern und Kochen kann?"
"Habt ihr je das Gefühl, als wärt ihr nicht Herr eures Schicksals? Als würde eine unsichtbare Hand euch lenken?"
"Ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass diese Quest zu Ende ist. Dann kann ich endlich weiter nach Aribaldi-Artefakten suchen."
"Ich finde niemanden, der mir die Nägel macht."
"Ich furze gerne in der Wanne."
"Meine Freundinnen und ich tauschen immer unsere Klamotten. Wir haben alle die 
selbe Größe."
"Manchmal fällt es mir schwer DIE LAUTSTÄRKE MEINER STIMME ZU REGELN!"

Flirten:
"Ihr macht mich ganz wuschig."
"Ein Held muss her."
"Unhöfliche Menschen, fiese Menschen und gemeine Menschen turnen mich ab."

Zwerge
Männlich
Witze:
"*Ratsch* Oh, ich habe ein Problem mit der Gaderobe. *Bloing* Oh, da ist mein Hammer."
"Ich habe kein Alkoholproblem. Ich trinke, ich bin betrunken, ich fall hin. Kein Problem."
"Hay ho, Hay ho... öahhmm, und immer schön weiter so."
"Ich trinke nicht mehr, aber natürlich auch nicht weniger."
"Ah, Winter. Jaahh, Winter!"
"Ich mag mein Bier, wie meine Frauen. Herb und bitter."
"Oh, ich bin nur ein Mitläufer. Wenn jemand sagt: Ich geh einen trinken, dann sag ich: Da gehe ich mit."

Flirten:
"Ihr möchtet gern mit den Händen durch meinen Bart streichen, was?"
"Ich muss wohl schlafen, denn ihr seid ein Traum! Außerdem bin ich leicht bedüdelt."
"Ich hab euch gern, ich mag euer Haar, hier ist was zu trinken, seid ihr jetzt bereit?"
"Genug geplaudert, dann also los!"
"Woher kommt ihr? Ach, ist ja eigentlich egal."
"Also dann mal dalli, auf mich wartet in 15 Minuten ein Quest."

Weiblich
Witze:
"Ich mag mein Bier, wie meine Männer. Dunkel und stark."
"Ich bin nicht gerne unter der Erde, da ist es wie im Grab."
"Ich verpass mir jeden Abend ne Furzpetiküre. Ich hatte noch nie Fusspilz, meine Zehen sind makellos."
"Mein Onkel hat ein Messingrohr. Nein, wirklich!"
"Nein, sie sind nicht echt, trotzdem danke."

Flirten:
"Ich würde euch zu gerne mal in nem Kilt sehen."
"Ich mag große Männer."
"Wisset, ich zerquetsche Stahl mit meinen Schenkeln."
"Genug geflirtet, ich weiß, ihr denkt, alle Zwergenfrauen sehen gleich aus."
"Auf so eine blöde Anmache falle ich nicht rein. Dass müsst ihr schon zwei- oder dreimal versuchen."
"Wie mein Vater immer sagte, Maul halten und raus hier."

Nachtelfen
Männlich
Witze:
"Was? Das will ich überhört haben."
"Ich hab nichts gegen Gnome. Ich hab nur immer Angst, über einen zu stoplern."
"Dieser Cenarius war schon ein richtig toller Hirsch."
"Mann, ich war halb durch den Smaraggrünen Traum, als ich pinkeln musste."
"Kennt ihr die Uralten Beschützer in Darnassus? So alt sind die garnicht."
"Ich weiß nicht, wie's euch geht, aber ich versteh kein Wort, was die Irrwische sagen. Meist nicke ich nur."
"Wer will schon ewig leben?"
"Ist das Ding scharf? Könnte es mich schneiden? Wisst ihr, ich bin nicht mehr unsterblich."

Flirten:
"Baby, ich bin jetzt streblich, die Zeit drängt."
"Ich bin eine Naturgewalt."
"Möchtet ihr das Tier in mir wecken?"
"Ihr seid ein wahr gewordenener, Smaraggrüner Traum."
"Ich hoffe, ihr fürchtete euch nicht vor Schlangen."

Weiblich
Witze:
"Oh, ich tanze wieder, ich hoffe all eure Freunde genießen die Show."
"Wisst ihr, nachts muss ich in Bewegung bleiben oder ich werde unsichtbar."
"Irriwsche sind recht nützlich für die persönliche Hygiene."
"Oh, ich bin ansich mehr ein Morgenelf."
"Ich glaube, dass Jungs den Smaragdgrünen Traum nutzen, damit sie mich nicht zurück rufen müssen."

Flirten:
"Wäre ich nicht lila, würdet ihr mich erröten sehen."
"Ich bin die Sorte Mädchen, vor der mich meine Mutter immer gewarnt hat."
"Es geht doch nichts über ein Schläfchen im Wald bei Mondenschein."
"Klar hab ich exotische Piercings."

Gnome
Männlich
Witze:
"Ich glaub beim letzten Handel bin ich zu kurz gekommen. Hui, der war flach."
"Mir schwebte mal ein Gerät vor, in das man Brotscheiben zum rösten steckt. Aber dann dachte ich mir, dass es für sowas bestimmt keinen Markt gibt."
"Ich hätte so gern einen Garten, in dem ich ein paar Menschenstatuen aufstellen kann."
"Ich hoffe, ich finde hier ein paar interessante Geräte, wo ich doch so gern rumfummel."
"Ich würde gerne meinen Jungs in Gnomeregan was zu rufen: Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen, ihr Kurzen und Lütten. Ihr seid klein, aber ihr seid gut drauf!"
"In diesen Spiegeln, die alles vergrößern, seh ich größer aus."

Flirten:
"Hey, toller Vorbau."
"Alle reden ständig über rosarote Brillen, ich kann nirgendwo Pläne dafür finden."
"Ist es die da, die mit dem schweren Harnisch an, Mann?"
"Ich hab daheim ein paar Erfindungen, die ich euch zeigen möchte."

Weiblich
Witze:
"Ich hoffe, ich finde einstmals Bärlauch an einem Bären."
"Wisst ihr, in die Enge getriebene Eichhörnchen können zu tötlichen Bestien werden."
"Ich entschuldige mich für die Unannehmlichkeiten, die mein Amoklauf verursacht haben könnte."
"Ich habe festgestellt, das Prügel mit einer stumpfen Waffe schmerzhaft sein können."

Flirten:
"Ich finde nicht, das eine Skala von 1 bis 10 ausreichend ist um die subtilen Details der Kompatibilität einzustufen. Ich würde eine 12 dimensionale Kompabilitätsskala mit zusätzlichen Parametern für mechanische Begabung und Drehmoment vorziehen."
"So unsympatisch seid ihr nun auch wieder nicht."
"Es spricht für euch, dass ihr ganze Sätze bilden könnt."
"Meiner Meinung nach, solltet ihr mir als nächstes ein alkoholisches Getränk spendieren und eine interessante Konversation iniitieren, wenn ihr meine Dispusition euch gegenüber positiv beeinflussen möchtet."
"Ihr seid niedlich."

Draenei
Männlich
Witze:
"Was soll das heißen, ich habe einen Okktupus in meinem Gesicht?"
"Uns war nicht bewusst, das Exodar in der Sprache der Naru "defekter Elektroschrott" bedeutet."
"Wisst ihr, unsere Schwänze tragen zum natürlichen Gleichgewicht und der Beweglichkeit bei."
"Ich liebe diesen Planeten. Ich komme hier her und sehe überall Kühe und Hühnchen und reite auf kleinen Pferdchen. Dieser Planet hat einfach alles."
"Wir haben alles genau geplant. Schritt 1: Wir landen mit der Exodar. Schritt 3: Wir besiegen die Legion und gehen nach Hause. Es fehlt noch eine Kleinigkeit."

Flirten:
"Wisst ihr, was im Schattenmondtal geschieht, bleibt im Schattenmondtal."
"Wisst ihr, ich hatte eine Freundin, aber ich habe sie bei einem Absturz verloren. Das war die schlechte Nachricht, die gute ist: Ich bin wieder zu haben!"
"Ich werde euch nun Worte der Liebe in der Sprache meines Volkes zuflüstern: *Grunzgrunzsabbersabberhust*"
"Wärt ihr verägert, wenn ich euch sagte, dass ihr eine schöne Transgoto habt? Die andere ist auch nicht schlecht."
"Meine ausdruckslosen Gesichsvorsätze zittern vor Freude, wenn ich euch sehe."

Weiblich
Witze:
"Dieser Planet verfügt über ein enormes Sandsteinvorkommen. Die Bewohner müssen unermäßlich reich sein."
"Schaut mal meinen Huf an, sieht der Riss entzündet aus?"
"Ja, die sind echt, und man kann Glas damit schneiden."
"Halt an und frag nach dem Weg, hab ich ihm gesagt. Aber nein, es ist interdimensional,  sagt er, was kann schon schief gehen?"
"Warum haben alle Schwierigkeiten mit dem Namen meines Volkes? Es klingt genau so, wie man es schreibt."
"Ich habe ein wundervolles Rezept, man nehme zwei Gnome und zwei Eier. Schlagt die Gnome und trennt die Eier oder war es... Ach, Kleinigkeiten."
"Wie genau rast man in einen Planeten? Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?"
"Singel-Draenei-Frau such Schmied mit Schleifscheibe, der sich um sie und ihre wundervollen Hufe kümmert."

Flirten:
"Denkt ihr, was ich denke? Gut, dann bringt eine ausreichende Ladung Butter und ein Goblinüberbrückungskabel mit."
"Die Nächte sind so kühl auf diesem Planeten."

*Horde*
Orks
Männlich
Witze:
"Hört auf mich zu pieken. Naja, das war in Ordnung."
"Ork zerkrachen!"
"Mann, Typ. Es ist als würd ich euch spüren und doch nicht spüren, hä.
"Ein Ork möcht ich sein. Unser Leben ist so fein. Wir essen gerne Schwein."
"Grün, grün, grün sind alle meine Orkze."
"Ich zerschmettere euch und ...oh, das glänzt."

Flirten:
"Diese Rüstung steht euch. Auf meinem Fussboden sähe sie auch gut aus."
"Ich liebe euch wie dicke Kinder...kuchen."
"Ihr habt 6 Arten zu lächeln. Wenn ihr wütend seid, wenn ihr Fleisch zerreißt, wenn ihr Fleisch kaut, wenn ihr Leichen plündert, wenn ihr Wild häutet und wenn ihr etwas töten wollt."
"Das ist wahre Liebe. Glaubt ihr, dass passiert jeden Tag?"
"Als ich euch sah, dachte ich nicht, dass ich so weit kommen würde."
"Ihr seht wie eine Lady aus."

Weiblich
Witze:
"Ich glaub, das Eberfleisch kommt wieder hoch. Ich muss auf den Topf, hat jemand einen Ruhestein?"
"Ich muss mir wieder die Brust enthaaren."
"Ich hab keinen Respekt vor Leuten mit kleinen Piercings. Wenn schon, denn schon! Rammt einen Speer durch euren Kopf."
"Wer nach meinem Essen greift, verliert eine Hand."
"Ich bin unheimlich weiblich. Wer's nicht glaubt, bekommt ne Tracht Prügel!"
"Was ist Östrogen? Kann man das essen?"

Flirten:
"Ich mag Männer, die geben... klein bei geben."
"Ich liebe euch zu Tode."
"Nicht reden, folgt mir einfach."
"Wir sollten diesen Augenblick nicht duchr müßiges Geplänkel ruinieren."
"Liebe auf das erste Zukzuk."
"Ihr genügt. Auf gehts!"

Untote
Männlich
Witze:
"Rosen sind grau, Veilchen sind grau. Ich bin tot und farbenblind, genau."
"Ich bin tot und stinke sauer."
"Ich kann den Geruch von Orks nicht ertragen."
"Hey dideldidum. Saber und Rotz. Der Kadaver sank in den Teich. Der Murloc sprach *Guaaarl*, weil er das sah und der Zwerg schlug den Pavian windelweich."
"Hat jemande ein Odorant? Nasser Hund, frischer Müll oder Klärschlamm wären gut."

Flirten:
"Stört euch nicht an dem Sabber, das ist nur Balsamierungsflüssigkeit."
"Prüft mal meinem Atem. *Hauch* Ist er übelriechend genug?"
"Ihr habt so schöne Haut. Gar keine Madenlöcher."
"Einmal tot, immer tot."
"Für einen toten Stecher riech ich nicht übel, was?"
"Wäre Fäulnis heiß, wäre ich ein Vulkan."

Weiblich
Witze:
"Das stinkt."
"Ja, die sind echt. Sind zwar nicht meine, aber sie sind echt."
"Ohne Axelhöhlen braucht man auch kein Deodorant."
"Wisst ihr, wenn man tot ist, stinkt nichts mehr. Faule Eier, kein Problem. Toter Fisch, wie ein Frühlingshauch."
"Ich bin tot unglücklich."
"Ah, Sargnägel."
"Liegt ein Augapfel am Tresen, ist ein Untoter da gewesen."

Flirten:
"Das Gute, wenn man tot ist, die biologische Uhr tickt nicht mehr."
"Ich kann kaum erwarten, eure Augäpfel auszulutschen."
"Wir untoten Mädchen, wissen, wie man Spaß hat, denn was könnte schließlich noch passieren?"
"Knackiger Hintern."
"Mir liegt nichts an Romantik. Ich war mal verliebt und seht, was es mir eingebracht hat."
"Bis das der Tod uns scheidet? Kein Problem."

Tauren
Männlich
Witze:
"Wisst ihr, Tauren sind geborene Jäger. Schonmal einen Tauren einen Lachs im Bach fangen gesehen? Ist ziemlich spannend. Und habt ihr je einen Tauren eine Python fangen sehen? Natürlich nicht, weil Tauren so einzigartig mit ihrer Umwelt verschmelzen können."
"Muuh, seid ihr jetzt zu frieden?"
"Hier gehts zur Sache."
"Wer den Bullen reizt, spürt seine Hörner."
"Homogenisiert? Niemals, ich mag die Damen."

Flirten:
"Hey, steht ihr auf Leder?"
"Ihr rührt mich."
"Fühlt ihr euch wohl mit komplizierten Maschinen?"
"Wisst ihr, alte Bullen habe nur eine einzige Funktion."
"Hey, macht ihr Krafttraining?"

Weiblich
Witze:
"In meiner Sprache bedeutet mein Name: Die mit den Quasten tanzt."
"Wisst ihr wie schwer es ist, in Stimmung zu kommen, wenn euch der Geist eurer Großmutter zusieht?"
"Aus Mulgor kommen glückliche Tauren."
"Ich hab mal vor Lachen auf den Boden gemilcht."

Flirten:
"Ich habe ausdrucksvolle Augen, lange Wimpern, eine feuchte Zunge. Was kann sich ein Kerl mehr wünschen?"
"Wollt ihr mal nen richtig guten Holzschuhtanz sehen?"
"Ich will einen Mann mit sanften Händen. Möglichste mit vieren."
"Kommt hier her, Matrose."
"Neue Bullen braucht das Land."

Trolle
Männlich
Witze:
"Ich mag meine Frauen kernig und mit Mundgeruch."
"Ich hab nen Schrumpfkopf. Komm gerade aus dem Pool."
"Ich hab gehört, wenn man ein Glied abschneidet, wächst es etwas größer nach. Alles gelogen."
"Essen ist fertig, greift zu."
"Neuer Troll hier."

Flirten:
"Ich hoffe, ihr seid ausgeruht. Ihr werdet alle Kraft brauchen."
"Ich hab euch gern. Zum fressen gern."
"Wollt ihr meine Dschungelliebe?"
"Wir Trolle paaren uns nur mit guten Grund. Es sei denn, wir haben keinen."

Weiblich
Witze:
"Liebe geht bei einem Mann durch den Magen. Aber ich geh durch seine Rippen!"
"Mundgeruch ist nur einer meiner weibliche Reize."
"Kann den Kannibalismus Sünde sein?"
"Und dazu hab ich noch Persönlichkeit."
"Ich bin hübschich, oh so hübschich! *Grunz*"

Flirten:
"Wollt ihr mich denn nicht ausführen?"
"So einen wie euch hab ich zum fressen gern."
"Ich beiße nur, wo man's nicht sieht."
"Ich weiß, meine Schönheit ist Atemberaubend!"
"Wenn eine Trollfrau wütend und rollig ist, kann sie sich mehr als 80 mal in einer Nacht paaren. Seid ihr bereit?"

Blutelfen
Männlich
Witze:
"Gebt mir die Gelassenheit, Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann. Den Mut, Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann und die Weißheit... oder gebt mir einfach etwas verdammte Magie, bevor ich jemanden umbringe."
"Ist es kalt hier oder bin ich das?"
"Das Problem mit diesen Hordencharakteren ist, dass es ihnen an Kultiviertheit fehtl. *Furzt*"
"Ich versuche mir die Arkanmagie abzugewöhnen. Schaut, ich habe ein Magiepflaster."
"Ich stand also gestern in der Schlange zum Fledermausführer und da war so ein untoter Typ vor mir. Plötzlich ließ er einen fahren. Er hat noch nicht mal versucht es zu verheimlichen. Ich weiß ja nicht was er gegessen hatte, aber es ist ihm wohl nicht gut bekommen. Ich dachte mir, was ist wohl in dich gekrabbelt und dort gestorben?"
"Ach, ich könnte wirklich ein Haargummie brauchen. Ja, ihr habt schon richtig gehört."
"Wir sind mit den Tauren verbündet? Fantastisch, dann gibt es zweimal die Woche Steak."

Flirten:
"Wisst ihr, was ich an euren Augen so liebe? Wenn ich tief genug hineinblicke, kann ich mich selbst sehen."
"Ich weiß, dass ich den Farbfilm vergessen hab, aber macht doch keinen Skandal daraus, Rosie. Bald ist wieder alles klar, auf der Andrea-Doria."
"Eure Augen sind wie der Sonnenbrunnen. Vor seiner Zerstörung natürlich."
"Wollt ihr meine Schokoladenseite sehn? Das war natürlich eine Scherzfrage, ich habe nur Schokoladenseiten."
"Ihr seht fast so gut aus wie ich."
"Hey, warum kommt ihr nicht hierrüber und ... Hey, passt auf die Haare auf!"

Weiblich
Witze:
"Wie kann ich euch vermissen, wenn ihr nicht weg geht?"
"Also meint ihr, ich habe diese Haarfarbe für immer?"
"Ich wollte mir eine Gesichtsbehandlung in Unterstadt machen lassen. Habt ihr die Leute da gesehen. Ich habe gesagt: Du hast keinen Unterkiefer und du willst mir eine Gesichtsbehandlung machen? Da wurde sie wütend, zumindest denke ich das. Habt ihr schonmal jemanden ohne Unterkiefer reden hören? Sie klang wie ein Murloc."
"Ich hasse Donnerfels. Nirgends bekommt man ein anständiges Steak."
"Also war ich neulich in diesem Troll-Wellness-Center. Und ehe ich mich versehe, hab ich Dreadlocks und einen verdammten Knochen in meine Nase. Ich meine mal ehrlich, wer bezahlt für sowas?"
"Spiegel können nicht reden. Zum Glück für euch können sie auch nicht lachen."
"Denkt ihr, dass die Erweiterung mich dick machen wird?"

Flirten:
"Nein, nein, das werde ich nicht tun. Aber meine Schwester schon."
"Ich bin süchtig nach dir, Baby."
"Ist das ein Manawurm in eurer Tasche oder freut ihr euch, mich zu sehn?"
"Ich bin das Mädchen, vor dem euch die FSK gewarnt hat."
"Glaubt ihr an die Liebe auf den ersten Blick? Oder soll ich noch mal vorbei laufen?"
"Normalerweise reite ich auf epischen Reittieren, aber... lasst uns drüber reden."
"Mein Manadurst bringt alle Jungs auf den Hof."

Ich gebe keine Garantie, dass dies alle sind. Falls ihr noch welche findet, schreibt sie einfach hier. Und Rechtschreibfehler sind alle nicht beabsichtigt.


----------



## GelbeRose (6. April 2007)

Klasse Arbeit (jetzt weiß ich endlich, warum heute keine Hordler in BB unterwegs waren^^)!

Ansonsten: warum bin ich keine Zwergenfrau? Ich liebe diesen Spruch:



> "Ich mag mein Bier, wie meine Männer. Dunkel und stark."


----------



## Xentos (6. April 2007)

Jaja Klasse das sich jemand mal die Arbeit gemacht hat *Faul auf dem Stuhl sitz*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (6. April 2007)

> "In meiner Sprache bedeutet mein Name: Die mit den Quasten tanzt."



Find das immer noch schockierend!
Würde es mehr weibliche Trauen geben, würden die sich bestimmt freuen, wenn mein Schurke mal vorbei kommt ~~


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2007)

ZAM wird dir ewig dankbar sein. Der sucht so ne Liste seit ca. nem halben Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheinita (7. April 2007)

Erstklassige Arbeit - you made my day!

(Notiz an mich: MrMilz ins Testament aufnehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## MrMilz (7. April 2007)

Danke danke, die Arbeit hat mir ja auch Spaß gemacht^^


----------



## Fendulas (7. April 2007)

Jap, ich muss mich auch bedanken. Das war wirklich sehr unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (18. Januar 2008)

großes lob an dich super


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Tolle Arbeit, Respekt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Januar 2008)

Eigentlich ist Foren-Nekromantie ja verboten... aber ZAM hat die Liste eh gesucht da er sie wieder verloren hatte *g*


----------



## GunSchot (18. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub ein Flirtspruch von einem Männlichen Tauren ist noch

"Damen dürfen umsonst reiten" oder sowass

Leider gibts den längsten witz nicht mehr, war wohl zu Brutal vn dem Troll. Der ging irgendwie so:"Ich töte 2 Zwerge am morgen ...(fehlt mir der reim), ich töte 2 Zwerge am mittag ... ich töte 2 Zwerge am abend dann ist mein tagwerk vollbracht oder sowass.


----------



## Hulk² (18. Januar 2008)

Sobald ich das erste Wort der Gnomenwitze gelesen habe hat sich die Stimme in meinem Kopf abgespielt.
Ich spiele einen Gnom Scherzkeks
Was spielst du?


----------



## Galain (18. Januar 2008)

Reichts, um zu sagen:

/sticky ?

Nette Liste, meinen Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phinix (18. Januar 2008)

HiHo

Mein Respekt das du dir die Zeit genommen hast, diese Liste zu verfassen.

MFG Phinix


----------



## Serenas (18. Januar 2008)

Top Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da sind viele dabei die sind mir noch nie aufgefallen, 
vorallem die ganzen Flirtsätze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Sere


----------



## Phobius (18. Januar 2008)

/sticky

Thx für die Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grukna (18. Januar 2008)

bin dafür:

/sticky


----------



## Milow (18. Januar 2008)

WOAH respekt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das is ma eine menge arbeit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

